# Hello from Kansas



## arbennett (May 29, 2012)

Just wanted to stop in and say hi, my name is Adam Bennett and I am an Outfitter in Kansas. Looking forward to talking with everybody on here and sharing hunting stories. Good luck to all where ever you will be hunting this year.

Adam Bennett
1230 W. 570th Ave. 
McCune, Ks. 66753
www.hickorycreekoutfitter.com


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Adam.


----------



## arbennett (May 29, 2012)

Thanks guys glad to be here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome to AT. I checked out your site and it looks nice. Your prices are not bad at all either. 2k for a good deal I think for a Kansas hunt.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome!!! I'm from Joplin!!! Currently in Italy serving our great country !! Once I'm back from deployment ill have to look yea up


----------



## arbennett (May 29, 2012)

Stay safe over there look me up when you get back


----------



## arbennett (May 29, 2012)

You bet it is. Especially for what we offer!!!


----------



## arbennett (May 29, 2012)

***Leftover tags go on sale today until they are gone***
Here is the link for the leftover tags if anybody is still looking for a Kansas hunt this fall. Let me know we have a few spots left.
http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/KANSAS-NONRESIDENT-LEFTOVER-DEER-PERMITS-ON-SALE-JUNE-18


----------



## BestNThDez (Sep 30, 2009)

welcome


----------

